

Creating a Geospatial database on Amazon RDS - pheelicks
http://www.pheelicks.com/creating-a-geospatial-database-on-amazon-rds/

======
workhere-io
_Overall, I found the whole setup pretty painless, definitely simpler than
setting up a local Postgres database on my Mac_

Have you tried [http://postgresapp.com/](http://postgresapp.com/) ? Doesn't
get much easier than that.

Btw., depending on your geo needs it might sometimes be simpler to use
earthdistance instead of PostGIS:

[https://gist.github.com/norman/1535879](https://gist.github.com/norman/1535879)

[http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/earthdistance.html](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/earthdistance.html)

